# Coffin boxes/candy dishes.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

In Steve Ramsey's latest video (Woodworking for Mere Mortals) he features a cool "toe pincher"-style coffin shaped candy dish. I liked the idea and thought I'd make a couple. I used his concept but went with my own dimensions. I also went with a different style of bracing for the inside of the box.

I used old vegetable crates (these ones came from an Indian grocery store and once held cilantro) so mine is thinner than the one Steve Ramsey made. I think I like mine a little more. But then again, it IS mine so I may be biased.

Here's some shots of the pieces in progress:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

These were a nice break from the more serious projects that require things like accuracy and sanding. I mean, how accurate do Halloween decorations need to be? And since the coffins wouldn't look as "authentic" with fully milled, sanded wood I was able to leave the rough, wavy surfaces, which helped make short work of the project.









































They are finished in a coat of clear spray lacquer. My wife, our son and I all think they came out cool. I hope you'll agree. Try making some for yourself. It was a fun project. Here's a link to the WWMM video for those who might have an interest in seeing how he constructed his. Thanks to Steve at WWMM for the cool idea.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I like yours better than Steve's and I watch his videos every week. This one is very cool for Halloween.


----------

